# I Asked Arnold Schwarzenegger To Teach You About Compression



## MatthewVere (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey everyone - I hope you learn something new and have a laugh along the way :D 

Chapters:

Intro - 0:00
Compression Overview - 0:43
Threshold - 2:20
Ratio - 5:20
Attack and Release - 8:38
Example - 10:16


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 22, 2021)

MatthewVere said:


> Hey everyone - I hope you learn something new and have a laugh along the way :D
> 
> Chapters:
> 
> ...



Put that threshold down, you bastard! 
😂


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 22, 2021)

That was awesome!!! Not only did I need a good laugh, but I actually learned a few things.


----------



## CT (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally, a worthwhile Youtube tutorial.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 22, 2021)

Brilliant!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 9, 2021)

MatthewVere said:


> Hey everyone - I hope you learn something new and have a laugh along the way :D
> 
> Chapters:
> 
> ...



And finally, I have come to the right place. Cometh the hour, and he will come back.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 12, 2021)

This... this was simply awesome! I now want every tutorials to be narrated by Arnold!


----------

